# Carrier Weathermaker 9200 - Blower not turning on.



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Which relay do you hear click? the fan relay on the circuit board?


----------



## bvijay (Aug 2, 2010)

*Carrier Weathermaker 9200*

Yes, it is the fan relay that I hear.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Do you have any hands on electrical experience? I can tell you how to hot wire/check the motor but not if you are going to get killed in the process. Try turn the heat on and see if the fan works.


----------



## preacher01 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm having the same issue with my furnace. Does anyone know what to do to get the blower to kick on and run when the AC is on? I can hit the reset on the furnace firebox and get the blower to run, but when I put it in auto it won't kick on when it needs too.


----------



## preacher01 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yuri, I tried to turn on the heat and the fan kicked on like it should. Thanks for any help.


----------



## smoreho2 (Aug 15, 2011)

preacher01 said:


> Yuri, I tried to turn on the heat and the fan kicked on like it should. Thanks for any help.


Yuri

Same problem as preacher but fan does NOT come on when I turned on the heat. Bad control board and/or bad solder?


----------



## smoreho2 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yuri
same problem as preacher only fan does not come on under heat either. bad circuit board and or bad solder?


----------

